# Wiring Problem?



## longmountainman (May 5, 2004)

I don't think I'm a moron but this one has me stumped. I have a '78 Jeep J20 with a Meyers electro-mechanical lift pump (not power angle). Last winter it was acting up on me when it would take several pushes of the swich to raise the plow. Now that the weather is warm I replaced the solonoid likr I did several years ago thinking that was the problem...NOT. Replaced the switch..NOT. Took a multi tester to the switch. No power from the battery. Did a magnetic test on the solonoid, nothing. Took the multi tester to the poles on the solonoid. Hot black wire, no hot red. Out of despiration took the positive lead from the battery with jumper cables directly to the pump. Lots of sparks but the pump lifted. My question is this: I have two switch poles on the solonoid, one goes directly to the switch (green) in the cab, the other one (black) goes into the wiring harness at the firewall. What is this one for? and is this my problem?


----------



## Gadget (Nov 22, 2003)

Sounds like a bad ground to me. 

Test both sides of the harness to ground with the switch in the lift position. One of these wires should be hot (12 volts) - I do believe it should be the red one. The other side should go to a ground. Once you find which wire goes to positive use a continuity checker to test the other side to ground. I bet that's where you'll find an intermittent problem.

Solenoids are not polarity sensitive and will work either way


----------



## longmountainman (May 5, 2004)

That makes sense. I'll get back to the board when I have a chance to test it over the weekend. Thanks.


----------



## longmountainman (May 5, 2004)

Bad ground it was. The second wire from the solenoid went into the wiring harness to a ground wire that must have been bad. I cut the line and grounded the pole directly to the frame. Works like a charm.
Thanks


----------



## Gadget (Nov 22, 2003)

Glad I could help - that's what the site is here for

Now... if there was just a little more snow !!


----------

